# How Long is Your Rod?



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

(no innuendo intended. ha.)

I have a few options here. This is for the big bait guys. I recently picked up a couple of 12footers at Bass Pro. I didnt realize how incredibly long the butts were. You cant even put this type of rod in a belt. It also is 20-40lb action and I dont know if that will be too flimsy with a big weight and waves crashing?

I chose the 12footer because I think the goal is to get the rod as high as possible to get it out of the seaweed. Mine is not for casting distance because I will be yaking the baits out.

I also have your standard offshore all roller aluminum butt heavy duty rods about 7ft. 

Which route should I go and what are yall using?

Thanks.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Rod Selection*

JSC...
Longer rods are used for keeping your line up out of the surf for avoiding line
abrasion on the sandbars, avoiding close in weed and casting...

Depending upon how "Big" your bait is...And how "Big" your reel is...The 12' rod
is sufficent for what I call a "medium" with 30-50 lb line on up to a special 4/0...
and about 1 lb of bait.

When using reels larger than that I generally use a shorter "Offshore" type 
rod in the 5.5' to 7' range...

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I like a longer rod for casting, but my kayaked baits I like a 7-8' rod that is a little more stout. I build a lot of my own. 

With a shorter rod you won't get as much height away from the weed and bars. With a longer rod the fish is going to have more leverage and it will be harder to fight a big shark or reel up a heavy weight or bait. 

Everyone has their own opinions here. Some think you would be crazy going with a short rod and some people wouldn't even consider a longer rod.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

What size/type of reels?????


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

8 1/2 to 10' surf rods with long pvc holders.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

On my kayaked baits I use penn senator 9/0. I'll probably be getting an Avet 50w for the big boys next summer. Usually a 9/0 will be good for most texas upper coast sharks though. I loaded them with 500yrds of 100lb power pro and about 200yrds of 80lb mono. 

Guys in Florida or south Texas that consistently catch sharks over 10' might use 80w's, 12/0's, or larger reels with unlimited class roller rods like you would for giant bluefin or marlins. You'll hear lots of stories about them getting spoiled on that kinda gear still. 

For casted reals I like using penn spinfisher 950


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Huntin for tail, you will love the avet there awsome, sounds like ya got game! My question was directed at JCSHEPHE. You have started threads about line,leaders,rods, hooks etc but without knowing what reels you are using any/all of this info is aboslutely uselss! Im not trying to be a jerk, hell id like to help ya out but without knowing what reel your using one couldnt answer what line to put on it, what rod to matc it with, what leader to use ETC!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

in my opinion the beauty of a long rod is the pure fight with no harness and no belt... I'd suggest just putting casting reels on those with 30lb mono, a heavy shockleader and learn how to heave

put a 6/0 class or bigger reel on the 7' standup for paddling bigger baits


----------



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Huntin for tail, you will love the avet there awsome, sounds like ya got game! My question was directed at JCSHEPHE. You have started threads about line,leaders,rods, hooks etc but without knowing what reels you are using any/all of this info is aboslutely uselss! Im not trying to be a jerk, hell id like to help ya out but without knowing what reel your using one couldnt answer what line to put on it, what rod to matc it with, what leader to use ETC!


Not a problem. Hopefully my questions are simply good for new board activity and not intrusive.

I didn't mention the reels because I knew what y'all would say. Ha. The stouter rods have old 50w tiagras. The longer surf rods have Tyrnos 30s.

The 50s I plan on stacking with 50 mono if I choose them because i dont feel comfortable with the braid mono connection. Or i can stack the whole thing with 100 braid, i just dont know if i need stretch?

The Tyrnos already have 500yds of 65 braid backing. I was going to put 40 mono on top but once again I just don't feel comfortable with the braid mono connection.

I don't feel comfortable with Biminis and I don't know how to splice hollow core. I will tie Uni to Uni all day long on braid to small fish leaders, I just don't want to fight a shark for awhile and have the braid cut through the mono.

I have also thought about a small spro swivel but am worried that would break a guide.

Which route would y'all go?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I like to have that couple hundred yards of mono on top for abrasion resistance. 

I connect my mono to my braid with the Albright knot. I haven't had any problems with it with the amount of drag I'm getting off my 9/0s

If I were spooling up that 50w I would put 500yrds of 100lb braid and fill it the rest of the way with 80 or 100 lb mono. 

Sounds like you got some nice gear.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

JMO, personally i dont like mono...to much stretch and ya will get a better hook set with braid. I have a bud that fishes with me on a regular basis that has a tiagra and he loves it! I would load it with 100# braid with a 100 to 130# mono topshot of your choosing. uni to uni knot has never failed me, not sure who told you that the braid will cut into the mono slice.....but thats BS! The other rig you mentioned sounds good, again just my opinion, but i would go with an 80# topshot with the uni to uni knot, Some may say its over kill but when i hook up on a fish i like to hammer em get him in/out as quick as possible....hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh yeah forgot to mention, i would definatly put the 50 on the roller rod and the tyrnos on the 12' rod. All my shark castables are on 12 ' american rodsmiths and my yakables are on 80 to 100# class 10' custom rods. With the exception of one 50w avet that i put on a 7'4" unlimited all roller( my tiger rig) The other reason i use such heavy topshots is for the bar rubs. I fish pins exclusivley and deal with a lot of shell so any line rubbing the bars are subject to fail.....with lighter mono.


----------



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

JOHNNYREB

How long are your topshots? I put a 400lb mono leader of about 6 feet long for tail slapping onto my single strand steel of about 3 feet? Will that keep it off the bars or go longer?

Also, on the Uni to Uni, I have fished it for years in SW FL for snook, tarpon, reds, trout, jacks, sharks, grouper, the works. If your braid is too thin < 30lb braid it has been known to cut through the mono for many people. With thicker braid like 100lb it would probably be ok, yes. If the diamter of the braid is fairly close to the diamter of the mono you are good. If the braid is super thin it is like a razor and will cut through even thick mono. Most people on here look like they are using high diameter braid. Its the small stuff that ill cut it.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

On the top shots my big rigs have 100 to 150 yds, on all my other rigs 50 to 75(reds, jacks, pomps, etc) and you might have me on braid that small, none of my surf rigs have smaller than 50# braid and 40# mono topshot. I do use 20# braid on my trout rods with a small 20# flourcarbon leader, but i still have never had a problem with it cutting my leader. I fish off of a high rack on top of a suburban, so i dont have some of the sa me issues as someone fishing outta rod holders in the sand. The longer drops that you make the bigger problem with rubbing on the bars your gonna have! Theres alot of nice fish to be caught in a deep 2nd gut!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm getting a 9ft rod built to put my special senator 113h2 on.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

oooh, about 6 and a half inches. :spineyes:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JohnnyReb & Fishing-guru,
I'm interested in getting a 9ft or 10ft rod with 50-100lb rating that I can make a pretty decent cast with. I would put a Fin-Nor Marquesa MA30 loaded with 50lb braid and a 50lb mono topshot to cast bigger baits beyond 2nd or 3rd bar. Where do you guys get 'em and what kind of price range would I be looking at? Any other spec details such as handle length, etc would be helpful too.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, I have a Penn 9/0 loaded with 100# mono and looking to get another reel rated for 80-100#, so I may get 2 or 3 of these custom rods rated 50-100# with a short handle.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

surfguy said:


> Oh yeah, I have a Penn 9/0 loaded with 100# mono and looking to get another reel rated for 80-100#, so I may get 2 or 3 of these custom rods rated 50-100# with a short handle.


I think loading up the 9/0 with 100# mono is too heavy, reel just doesn't have enough drag to properly make use of that heavy line and you'd need to strap yourself to your truck to avoid being dragged into the surf if it did. Mine are loaded with 50#.

I'm about to list 2 of them for sale by the way, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Justletmein,
Yes, I agree. I'm gonna drop the 100# mono on the 9/0 to 80# or 60# braid with a 50# mono topshot. Let me know about these 2 rods you have for sale. Why are you selling them?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

surfguy said:


> Justletmein,
> Yes, I agree. I'm gonna drop the 100# mono on the 9/0 to 80# or 60# braid with a 50# mono topshot. Let me know about these 2 rods you have for sale. Why are you selling them?


I took a Tyrnos in a trade that I plan to use as my 9/0 sized reel so won't be using my 9/0's anymore. I only need one reel in this size class really, only reason I had two 9/0's was because one of them lost a spool bearing on the beach about 3 years ago and I never got around to replacing it. I finally stopped by Roy's and got the bearing now so I can sell that reel LOL. PM me if you're interested in any of those, I have an all roller rod that goes well with the 9/0 too but it's missing one of the rollers. Love the action on that rod but I'm getting away from using anything with rollers on the beach so decided to just get rid of that one as well.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I'm really not interested in the reels, just some custom rods. I already have 2 roller rods that I would like to get away from on the beach. I'm really just interested in the sources of custom made rods 8-10ft that will handle 50-100# that I can make some sort of decent cast.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Surfguy, the 100# class rods we use are not castable, unless someone is super human....your just not gonna be able to load these rods to cast! Hell i cant even get but a 40yd cast on a 4/0w with 8&bait, and thats standing on the 1st bar lol.....I think my casting rods are 40-50 # 6-12oz. Good luck!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Johnnyreb, Got it. I figured I might be looking for something that did not exist. Anyway, I am still interested in getting your source of custom made rods.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

SG, my son builds all my custom rods, He also builds nicks rods at break away tackle here in corpus. It might be more cost effective to find a rod builder in your area, might also be able to find someone closer to you through the rod building forum here on two cool. If you dont have any luck there lemme know, my son does build a beutiful surf rod!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

^ good people too

JR I met your boy down there with JC over this last weekend for the first time. I might have ran into yall both years ago at the beach but don't remember.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> ^ good people too
> 
> JR I met your boy down there with JC over this last weekend for the first time. I might have ran into yall both years ago at the beach but don't remember.


Cool....yeah, i remember dropping by yalls camp, jc had that " im outta beer" look on his face, so we stopped lol....howd yall do, im planning on going down tomorrow for a few days.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

driving was insane going down Saturday, water on falling tide almost hitting the high road in a lot of places... surf was tore up from the astronomical tides and NE wind but we had the jacks blast thru Sunday morning at sunup... I beached one right at 40.5" then woke Josh up... next cast I hooked another, got it turned on its first run then handed off to Josh's son Caleb... I asked him if he wanted me to leader it or if he wanted to fight it all the way to the beach and he insisted on going the distance solo... he learned how to get it over the first bar, wear it out and slide it up the sand on a wave... about 30 minutes battle for a 12 year old, it was 41.5"

the drive off was amazing... from the mid-30's to the blacktop Josh only put it in 4WD a couple times briefly


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

WOW, tides look kinda sporty! congrats caleb on a nice jack! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah can't believe how much the driving changed overnight. Bit of old dead weed collecting in the guts and small amount of fresh coming in on the North end. If the surf lays down a little it would be nice, not much wind but breakers looking pretty big over the 3rd bar.


----------

